# Where to shark fish saturday?



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

After reading about how hard it is to avoid the dogfish I decided against sunset beach. Anyone point me to a beach worth trying this weekend for sharks? We're new at this. Can't get a hold of any eels so it's cut bait unless we can catch something to use. I read a little about strathmere. Looks good on the map. Thanks, Brad


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ocean City, Strathmere and Brigantine are good spots.


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks. I'm thinking we'll try strathmere. I can find out much about parking but we'll figure it out.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Try Cape Cod. I hear they have some nice ones up there.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

....of course I don't know how you liveline a baby seal........


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Tried strathmere but the current running down the beach was so strong it was washing 8 oz of weight up on shore. Same thing further down at whale beach. Caught a couple sand sharks That I used for bait but that was it.


----------

